# 6dp5dt positive on first response ... 7dp5dt negative on clear blue plus?



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello ladies

Took a first response yesterday evening, got 2 lines... One faint pink but still there this morning. Could not believe it! Took a clear blue easy first thing... Got a negative but if you look very closely there is a vertical line but only if you show it to the light, it is not obvious at all. I cannot work out if it is a faint positive, husband thinks he sees a line down but we can't be sure.

Haven't got another first response but worried... Why would that show up and a day on should there be enough hcg to get a full on positive?.. Worried about chemical pregnancies and can you get false positives on first response... All this is hurting my head! I am now 7dp5dt xxx


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

All tests are different and I wouldn't worry, I often got a line so feint only I could see it! And sometimes one brand would show neg and another positive!! Congrats xx


----------



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Triplets for you... Wow! I am considering Cyprus if this is a neg cycle, know I saw the 2 lines but won't believe it until blood test! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Noelle,

you will find that First Response is for testing very early and picks up lower levels of HCG than Clearblue. if you have a BFP on First Response then take that as having a BFP....   

Cozy


----------



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

When I read that I can't believe it is me. I was so sure it failed I drank a glass of wine on Thursday and bought them because I just needed to prepare myself. Not going to count my chickens yet, will get another first response today and then test until Monday which is real test day .... So nervous xx


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Noelle,

Couldnt stop by without wishing you luck.  I tested early to, on day 10 after 6 days blasts where put back, then tested again this morning still BFP, at the clinic tomorrow for a blood test.... everything crossed for you.  From what I read it's very unusal to get a BFP that changes.  If it picks up the homones, its because they are there!!!       x


----------



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

You too sweetheart. Just worried why first response and not that visible on clear blue, really happy for you! Good luck tomorrow, let me know how you go xx


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey noelle any updates How are you? Cyprus was great, my triplets born at 35 weeks all healthy all home with me! Let's hope you don't need it!!!


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations alison 123 x


----------



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am still pregnant, taken 7 pregnancy tests but still feel like af is on it's way.. No cramps just that feeling... Did you get that?! Anyhow, asking gp for blood tests.

Great news regards triplets.. You must be tired xx


----------

